# To our European members...



## K9kazoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking for information based on European EMS... Need to know what standards, guidelines, acts, etc... that are/were used to come up with the current duty uniform. Looking for specifics on why certain colors were chosen, types of materials, etc... Example in Canada some departments may use NFPA 1999, CAN/CSA-Z96-02- High Visibility Safety Apparel, etc...

Would appreciate links to PDF/Word docs... websites, etc...

Thanks in advance.

Bryan


----------



## NepoZnati (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Bryan,

My cousin in Bosnia doing this for a wile... Not sure about status of EMS before the war but after the war, they were trained by the US and German instructors and he now equals of the status of Paramedic. He told me in teams there they have a doctor with them to go on calls. Not sure what exactly you need since I am new in all this, but if you PM me questions I will be happy to ask him. Maybe even get him to join in here?! In mean time, here are some pictures for you:


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Feb 21, 2010)

Our uniform follwos the EN471:2003 standard class III. 
I wasn't able to fine the text of the specification, however here are some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-visibility_clothing#BS_EN_471:2003
Hope this helps!


----------



## LondonMedic (Feb 21, 2010)

In the UK, clinical guidelines are produced by JRCALC (Joint Royal Colleges Ambulance Liaison Committee) and can be found here;
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/med/r...italcare/jrcalcstakeholderwebsite/guidelines/

Paramedic and Technician training courses are certified by the IHCD;
http://www.edexcel.com/quals/tests/ihcd/Pages/default.aspx

I don't know anything about the actual statutes relating to ambo design or uniform standards (if those even exist). Sorry.


----------



## jlc (Feb 23, 2010)

Jac [ITA];209861 said:
			
		

> Our uniform follwos the EN471:2003 standard class III.
> I wasn't able to fine the text of the specification, however here are some info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-visibility_clothing#BS_EN_471:2003
> Hope this helps!



In Spain, each service has its own colors. EN-471 (high-visibility) is mandatory to attend an accident on the road. So all EMS uniforms have, at least, high visibility jacket/vest.


----------



## ameriki (Mar 27, 2010)

*Need info on UK ambulances*

Hi everyone!  I am researching new quick response vehicles for our service and have been asked to look at the Volvo series.  I can find lots of pictures of the outside of the cars but none of the interior configuration.  Can anyone help with this?  I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Apr 9, 2010)

The Dutch Ambulances all have the same collors and striping.
The striping is protected and only may be used by ambulance services.
The striping is called SOVAM.

Mercedes ambulance





Volkswagen Ambulance





Chevrolet ambulance





The uniforms are across the Netherlands the same.
The colors enamel-bleu with fluor-yellow.


----------



## maksim (Apr 15, 2010)

Hallo from Russia, Bryan!
 There can be it will useful:
Our uniform:




and an transport:


----------

